# BUTCHER PAPER



## Hawging It (Sep 1, 2020)

I do not wrap pork but seen several post when different cuts of beef are wrapped. I wanted to buy some wrapping paper but all I see in the stores have the wax coating on it.  I am starting to smoke more and more beef lately so I wanted to buy the right wrapping paper. Need advice on the brand and where online I can find it. Thanks and keep on smokin!!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 1, 2020)

I bought this and it worked.  i stopped wrapping tho...


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 1, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I bought this and it worked.  i stopped wrapping tho...


10-4. Not a wrapper either but I wanted to try on some beef and see the results


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a roll of uncoated brown paper.  It works well for a wrap.  Some say the peach colored paper is best.

I was afraid that I would get wet cardboard flavor using the brown paper but it worked out as well as foil.

The brown paper is less expensive and doesn't have added bleaches and dyes.

JC


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 1, 2020)

Lowes carries Oklahoma Joe's paper in their stores or if you don't mind waiting you can order some off amazon for cheaper. Uncoated pink butcher paper.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 1, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Lowes carries Oklahoma Joe's paper in their stores or if you don't mind waiting you can order some off amazon for cheaper. Uncoated pink butcher paper.



Why do most pit masters use the peach colored paper and not the less expensive brown paper?

Is there something undesirable about the brown paper?  I use it and it seems to work fine.

I am clueless as to why this is....

JC


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 1, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Why do most pit masters use the peach colored paper and not the less expensive brown paper?
> 
> Is there something undesirable about the brown paper?  I use it and it seems to work fine.
> 
> ...



I am no expert by any means and probably have no clue what I am talking about but from what I understand the pink paper is non-bleached and FDA approved. Lets the meats breath better than just the standard brown paper and withholds the juices better. Someone who knows more might be able to chime in and tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 1, 2020)

This is what I got on the recommendation of I think it was 

 daveomak
 quite some time ago. Rarely wrap anymore.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 1, 2020)

Paper wrapping gives a firm, but not crispy bark, like halfway between foil wrapped and no wrap.  Interesting. I have the brown paper. Worked fine. No additional flavor imparted to the meat.
Get the 24", not the 18". With the 18" you have to use 2 pieces at 90 degrees to get full coverage.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2020)

I buy the same brand as Winterrider . I get the pink 18 " . 
You want Food grade , made in the USA on the label .


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 1, 2020)

I also use the Pink 18" paper mainly on Briskets.  Once I started using it, I wrap once IT hits 170', I got excellent bark.  The paper gets a wet look, but no leaks, and seems to allow some smoke to continue to penetrate the meat while wrapped.  I'm gonna try it on a Butt soon and see if that helps.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 1, 2020)

I ordered this Pink Kraft Butcher Paper Roll - 18 Inch x 175 Feet (2100 Inch) - Food Grade Peach Wr...


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 1, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Paper wrapping gives a firm, but not crispy bark, like halfway between foil wrapped and no wrap.  Interesting. I have the brown paper. Worked fine. No additional flavor imparted to the meat.
> Get the 24", not the 18". With the 18" you have to use 2 pieces at 90 degrees to get full coverage.


Yes I had read the bark holds up better with paper than foil.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2020)

Any paper that is not waxed will work. Everybody is into the pink butcher paper. I really don’t see any difference in that & unwaxed white paper, but since the pros use pink,  then that. Is probably your best choice. More expensive than white, but I really don’t see any difference. Of course this is my opinion.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 2, 2020)

I use the pink because it is made from FDA approved, 100% food-grade virgin Southern Pine pulp. That's what gives it it's pink color. White butcher paper has been bleached through a chemical process ( so I stay away from that). Brown kraft paper is a better option than white. That's all my opinion though. With a couple facts thrown in


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 2, 2020)

I use the pink paper that JCAM uses when I do decide to wrap.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 3, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Any paper that is not waxed will work. Everybody is into the pink butcher paper. I really don’t see any difference in that & unwaxed white paper, but since the pros use pink,  then that. Is probably your best choice. More expensive than white, but I really don’t see any difference. Of course this is my opinion.
> Al


Thanks Al. That's good information


----------

